# Wood shelf with a twist



## Ray D (Jun 17, 2018)

I love making boxes....just about any kind you can think of. I try to incorporate boxes into many things I want or need. My wife has been asking for a wall hung shelf unit to go above the tv. She wanted something to display some of her Fenton glass and other treasures. Lol. I searched the net and came up with this. Just got it finished and hung today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 17, 2018)

Cool shelf and thats some pretty maple!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2018)

Very cool! Double the storage and good lookin’!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 17, 2018)

Those are really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 17, 2018)

Real Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 18, 2018)

LOVE IT!! Great idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Jun 23, 2018)

Great looking shelf, and really neat design. That maple speaks for itself. Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 23, 2018)

Ray,
I'm doing demonstration in Lutz fer da Tri-County Woodturners on Wed. July 11. You gonna be there??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Jun 23, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Ray,
> I'm doing demonstration in Lutz fer da Tri-County Woodturners on Wed. July 11. You gonna be there??


Thanks for the heads up Lee. I enjoyed your last demo there and will mark my calendar.


----------

